# 300 gallon fuel tank smoker/cooker



## Theheavychevy857 (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi everyone doing my second build but my first fuel tank trailer build my last one didnt have a fire box I had a big pan in the bottom that one won me 1st in ribs at our local legion out of 12 teams not to shabby well I wanted to step my game up a notch and build a trailer I have this 300 gallon tank I'm gonna be mounting to it and I figured up a fire box a square 24 inch box it looks big setting here measuring it but the calculator says I'm way off plus I wanna put a warmer box on top of it for sides and I plan on only putting two racks in the cooker didnt know if I should put 3 or not thanks in advance for the advice and help and if you guys have pics of some that you built that would be great


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Aug 28, 2019)

If you could post some pictures of the build from start to finish that would be great!!!  I would love to pull some ideas off your work if you don't mind


----------



## Theheavychevy857 (Aug 28, 2019)

I just cut the opening today and putting in the tubbing for the racks to set/slide on will take pictures at the end of the day


----------



## Theheavychevy857 (Aug 28, 2019)

Got the shelves done and the expanded metal on and welded


----------



## Theheavychevy857 (Aug 28, 2019)

Gonna work on the door tomarrow get the flange welded on gotta get more angle and expanded metal and gotta get 1/4 inch and 3/16 plate yet for the fire box and warmer


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 28, 2019)

Looks like you are off to a good start. What calculator did you use?

Here is a link to my build. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/500-gallon-tank-build.250565/

Looks like a 570 area code in the background are you from that area?


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Aug 28, 2019)

You're going to have a bunch of real estate to cook on.  That smoker is huge. Looks good!!!
I see a welder in the picture and in your post.  I've been trying to find a welder to buy that I can plug in to a regular wall outlet.  I think that's 15 amp?? Not sure...
Advice, suggestions, anything will help.  My end game here is to build my own smoker.


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 28, 2019)

Erndoggy1000 said:


> You're going to have a bunch of real estate to cook on.  That smoker is huge. Looks good!!!
> I see a welder in the picture and in your post.  I've been trying to find a welder to buy that I can plug in to a regular wall outlet.  I think that's 15 amp?? Not sure...
> Advice, suggestions, anything will help.  My end game here is to build my own smoker.



I used a cheap 110v fluxcore welder when I did my build. Weld up to 1/4”. Key is using good wire. I found INWELD fluxcore wire to work the best.


----------



## Theheavychevy857 (Aug 28, 2019)

It's a hobart 140 you can get them at tractor supply I'm narrowing it from a buddy i had to buy my own tank which was $240 and yes from montoursville pa which is 570 area code I wanted alot of room to cook on me and the wife do cook offs plus we have to take in to indiana for her nephews wedding gotta do pork butts so I figure we can do a few weddings here and there


----------



## Theheavychevy857 (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm gonna go with a 24inch  square fire box the calculator said I need a huge fire box I was talking to a couple of my buddy's that built a few they have a smaller box than I'm going with they dont have a problem putting the heat and smoke to theres


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 28, 2019)

Following this, I am planning on a build like this.


----------



## Theheavychevy857 (Aug 29, 2019)

No progress on the smoker than ordering more metal and trying to figure what for hinge I wanna use going for some style I think other than the original barrel


----------

